# ¿Cuánta plata llevan las monedas de 2000 pesetas?



## Rey Marítimo (1 Abr 2009)

Aquellas del 94... ¿Y cuál debería ser su precio de venta? Si alguien lo sabe, gracias.

Estoy poco a poco interesándome por el tema éste...


----------



## España1 (1 Abr 2009)

¿2000 pesetas en plata del 94?.

Vamos, ni idea, pero estaría bien saberlo... que tengo alguna y lo mismo ¡soy millonetis!.

Otra cuestión:

Monedas de plata que sacó El Adelantado de Segovia, con los 50 monumentos más importantes de la provincia; que también tengo un par de colecciones. ¿Llevan plata de verdad?.

Gracias!!!


----------



## morgan (1 Abr 2009)

Rey Marítimo dijo:


> Aquellas del 94... ¿Y cuál debería ser su precio de venta? Si alguien lo sabe, gracias.
> 
> Estoy poco a poco interesándome por el tema éste...



Si te refieres a esta:







Sobre cuanta plata tienen. Tienen 18,2 gramos de peso. Pero hay que tener en cuenta la pureza. Si es la misma que las de 12 euros actuales (0.925), de plata tendrían: 18,2 * 0,925= 16,83 gramos, 1 onza de plata=31,10 gramos, así que 16,83 gramos = 0,54 onzas.

La onza de plata debe andar ahora, más o menos, por los 10 euros, así que su valor 'material' serían 5.5 euros.

Pero no se te ocurra ponerlo a ese precio (xDDD a ese precio te las compro yo, aunque ya tengo). Tendrías que saber cual es su valor numismático, que seguramente sea mayor. Aquí dice que unos 16 euros sin circular, así que entre 12-15 las venderías bien.

Monedas de Espaa: Juan Carlos I (Nuevo Diseo) 2000 Pesetas 1994 (km 937) [ Monedas del Mundo - Numismatica ]

Pero si las quieres vender, asegurate de a cuanto las están vendiendo por ahí, que igual es más de lo que te digo. La verdad es que no sé a cuanto se están vendiendo.


----------



## Gamu (1 Abr 2009)

estas monedas, si mal no recuerdo, te las cambian en el BdE al cambio peseta/euro.

Es decir, que por lo menos valen unos 12 euros.

Y tengo entendido que el tamaño y la ley también son los mismos que los de las actuales monedas de 12 euros.


----------



## fmc (1 Abr 2009)

ojo, que también hay monedas de 2000pta de 27g (25g de plata) y esas deben valer bastante más


----------



## Ulisses (1 Abr 2009)

En el catálogo de los Hermanos Guerra de 2008 tiene un precio de 16 euros en calidad "SC". Pero, como es sabido, los catálogos tienen unos precios que, en muchas ocasiones, no se corresponden con los de mercado.


----------

